
 On Bacon - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/09/19/On-Bacon
======
adambyrtek
I know this comes from Tim Bray, but why should we be interested in cooking
bacon? On the other hand I'm European, so I could have missed some unique
cultural reference.

~~~
WalterGR
It's unfortunate that editorializing is so strongly discouraged here that
people shy away from even briefly summarizing the topic of the link.

For those whose curiosity has been piqued by the title: the article is about
exactly what adambyrtek's comment suggests - nothing more, nothing less.
Cooking bacon. That's it.

